# Amplificador con STK



## angelfranco (Oct 30, 2006)

Saludos!

Estimados Foristas, disculpen la molestia pero les tengo un par de preguntas, espero me puedan ayudar a despejar mis dudas.

Un amigo me obsequio un Modulo de amplificación para audio, que consta de 1 integrado STK 4213II, he descargado el datasheet, y dice lo siguiente:
2 Channel 100W+100Wmin AF Power Amplifier, thd=0.08%
Agora me emocione tanto que he comenzado a armarlo, pero aqui estan mis interrogantes:

1º Los 100W por canal para este amplificador son Reales o Picos, y como puedo deducir esta afirmacion utilizando el data.

2º El disipador que pienso utilizar es de una CPU, de una pentium IV Socket 478 de aluminio. con su respectivo cooler. Esta bien utilizar este disipador o necesito uno especial?

3º La fuente de poder como no he conseguido un solo transformador de 35-0-35, utilizo dos transformadores de 15-0-15 a los q independientemente los rectifico, y filtro. luego uno el positivo del segundo al negativo del primero y alli tengo una fuente de 42-0-42. Puedo utilizar esta combinación? 


4º Que tipo de Parlante debo comprar para este amplificador? No tengo idea de como adquirir un parlante, solo lo relacionado a la impedancia que debe ser de 8OHM, ahora me sugerían utilizar un CrossOver pero esto tambien esta limitado en potencia d  cuanto debe ser y si lo adquiero he visto que separa en 3 salidas la entrada?

5º Si quiero que tenga un sub woffer las cajas de audio que debo Hacer y otra vez como lo pido?

6º Lo pienso conectar a la compu directamente,que desventajas tiene esto y que peligro corre de averiar el mainboard operando en su máxima intensidad?

Les agradezco a todos de antemano su respuestas, disculpen pero ya saben por vender lo más caro le quieren ver la cara de tonto a uno, y me estoy informaciónrmando primero, con más interés por esto del audio pienso ser un aficionado muy pronto. 

Si alguien me recomienda un modelo de Cajas acusticas para este tipo de Amplificador pues bienvenido sea! 

Una vez +, muchas gracias por su atención y pronta respuesta!!!!


----------



## Juan Mesa (Oct 30, 2006)

Respuesta:

1) Mira, por como lo dice, si, son reales, 100W RMS por canal, pero para tar mas seguro deja la pagina de donde sacaste la información para asegurarse

2) El discipador ta bien, pero tene SUMO cuidado de aislar bien el modulo del  discipador, no se como es el circuito de este STK, pero vale prevenir que lamentar

3) La fuente ta bien, pero asegurate de que en total aguanten mas de 400W de consumo, asi no tenes problemas de distorcion ni mas, pero corregime, tenes una fuente de 30V, no de 42, si te llega a dar + de 35 no sirve, menos voltaje (menos 5V para que de 30) no hay problema, pero 42 si es demaciado, asi que mas de 35V no lo recomiendo, capaz que aguanta, pero acorta la vida del amplificador

4) Lo del crossover es aparte, lo que te hace el crossover es separar las frecuencias, un ejemplo es, vos le entras la señal entera, y a la salida tenes una con todas las frecuencias por debajo de 500hz, la segunda las frecuencias entre 500hz y 1.5Kh, y la tercera las que estan por arriba de 1.5Kh, despues hay activos y pasivos, los activos en este caso no te sirven, ya que van antes del amplificador y entonces nescesitas 3 de estos modulos STK, ahora, hay los llamados pasivos, que hacen lo mismo pero van a la salida de amplificador y antes de los parlantes, estos te sirven si vas a hacer una CAJA (baffles) de 2 o mas vias, ya que te separan las frecuencias bajas hacia los parlantes de bajos (sub-woofer) medios (woofer) y agudos(tweeter).
En el caso de que parlantes hay que comprar, depende de la caja que quieras armar, para tener una buena calidad te recomiendo una de 3 vias, esta esta conformada por un sub-Woofer, un Woofer y un tweeter, filtrando las frecuencias por el famoso crossover, ahora, acordate que los parlates tienen que ser para un trabajo continuo de 100W RMS y pasados por el crossover pasivo la entrada al crossover no puede ser DISTINTA a 8oms, acordate que son tres parlantes por canal 

5) ya ta respondido en la 4

6) No hay problema, ya que en la entrada no hay ningun voltaje, asi que no hay problema de nada, solo que capaz que tienes que ponerle un potenciometro en Tandem (estereo) en la entrada del amlificador para no tener que controlar el volumen solo de la computadora

Bueno espero te sirva, salu2


----------



## angelfranco (Oct 31, 2006)

Salu2!

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, aqui subo el data para comprobar los rangos de operación. Segun lo q entendí es que lo ideal sería q trabaj a +/- 51 Vdc, para entragar 100W por canal, algo no me quedo claro, eso de aislar el STK del disipador, por que y con que lo debo hacer?
Todos los parlantes entonces deben ser de 8OHM?

no pude subir el data pesa + de 150KB pero lo descargue de esta pagina www.DatasheetCatalog.com se pone en buscar STK4231 y luego lo descargan pesa como 320KB.

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Juan Mesa (Nov 1, 2006)

Se entendiste bien, es una fuente doble de 51 V, despues lo del discipador, es que no se, hay integrados o modulos que ponen la parte metalica a una de las patas (tipo un transistor, a veces la del medio esta conectado a la parte de metal de atras), para asegurarte, medi si hay continuidad entre la parte metalica y alguna de las patas con el tester, si no hay, no hay problema, pero si hay, aislalo con una mica o algo plastico que resista al calor, ya que capaz que funciona, pero capaz que no, en el STK-031 lo tengo directo, este no se como sera, despues, lo de los 8 ohms, no es tan asi, no se como sera el crossover (si es que le pones) pero en si donde tiene que haber 8 ohms es en la entrada de la caja, o sea, donde conectas el amplificador con la entrada al crossover o si le pones directo a los parlantes, juga con la ley de ohm, en paralelo resistencias iguales se dividen en la cantidad de resistencias que halla y en serie se suman, haci que si conseguis (un ejemplo) un tweeter y un full range de 4 ohms cada uno, ponelos en serie hasi tenes 8 ohms de carga


----------



## tinchovolador (Nov 28, 2008)

hola gente tengo una duda el

  stk 4231 en el manual dice que es de 2x100w de salida , y en este manual que les dejo para que lo vean vi que dice 2x220w no entiendo si alguien me puede ayudar gracias ya que estoy dispuesto armarlo por lo economico que sale 

ahora otra pregunta alguien probo este integrado en 4homs si aguanta bien aca no me dan la seguridad de que me dure mucho 

gracias


tincho uruguay- montevideo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4231.shtml

primero lee el datasheet del integrado.

segundo para hacerla cortita, este integrado consume 75+75 volts no se con cuanta corriente, y dice el datasheet, q maximo unos 100watts rms.

por ende como maximo tu equipo podria proveer de 100+100 watts rms, siquiera son vatios reales.

pero si el costo es muy bajo, t conviene mucho antes q usar transistores q te enquilomban la cabeza.

saludos.


----------



## tinchovolador (Nov 28, 2008)

si fue lo que me parecio raro que tirar mas de 100 watt ahora se puede poner en bride? no se como ! se que con una resistencia pero no se creo que es en la salida no? 

si lo pongo en bridge tira 200w , asi pongo 2  stk4321 y armo un amplificador de 200w +200 watt


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Nov 28, 2008)

pero si quieres mas potencia con un stk entonces mejor utiliza el stk 412-170 que te dá 180w + 180w
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK412-170.shtml


----------



## tinchovolador (Nov 28, 2008)

gracias silfredo jimenez pero no se puede poner en bridge el stk4231?  ademas no hee visto mucho muchos diagramas ni pcb de la placa para el stk 412-170

otra cosa soportan 4 homs cualquiera de estos stk? 

el stk 4048II no aguan 4 homs? digo porque tengo un diagrama que supuesta mente aguanta preo no se es el de pablin


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Nov 28, 2008)

yo te recomendaria la forma mas sencilla para hacer un amplificador en puente y es con un desfasador de señal que fue el que posteo luciperro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/
esta en el mensaje 25 gainbridge de diagramas de amplificador y la verdad no te sabria decir si aguantan 4 ohm preguntale a fogonazo que es uno de los tesos.


----------



## tinchovolador (Nov 29, 2008)

buneo muchas gracias silfredo jimenez voy a probar aver que pasa con el stk4050 en 4homs y despues posteo aver lso resultados , me voy ariesgar , aunque aca salgan un poco caros esos stk
  gracias de nuevo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2008)

Claaaro, antes que usar 2 en bridge y complicarte la vida, porqué no usas 2 STK4050 que tiran 200 Watts tranquilamente cada uno, toleran cargas desde 4 a 8 con una distorsión muy baja, y ya tengo el pcb armado.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchovolador (Nov 30, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> claaaro, antes q usar 2 en bridge y complicarte la vida, pq no usas 2 STK4050 q tiran 200watts tranqui cada uno, toleran cargas desde 4 a 8 con una distorcion muy baja, y ya tengo el pcb armado.



Gracias voy a armarlo ya lo han probado a 4  Ohms, en el database dice 8 , cuanto consume este bichito?

Tengo un problema que no se como poner el stk en bridge , entonces pongo éste circuito para que me den una mano, espero que me puedan ayudar.

Otra cosita acá no consigo los diodos que aparecen en el circuito en la parte de entrada como puedo hacer para cambiar el circuito, estoy armando el circuito del primer post.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2008)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> noc onsigo los diodos que aparecen en el circuito en la parte de entrada como puedo hacer para cabiar el circuito estoy armando el circuito del primer post



Este circuito (STK4231II) no lleva diodos.


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 25, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> tinchovolador dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2008)

Eso se llama puente rectificador, no es un diodo, sino 4 ya interconectados, y en el archivo PDF te dice el valor del mismo, si no tienen el mismo pides un reemplazo de 25A 600V


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2008)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> Este circuito (STK4231II) no lleva diodos.[/quofijencen en el circuito tinen en la entrada de la fuente 2 fusibles y 2 diodos de 4 pines



Ah, te refieres a la fuente entonces. Esos diodos sí deben ir en la fuente porque es con lo que se alimenta el circuito. Puedes utilizar unos diodos MR504, 506, etc. Es recomendable que sean de 3 Amperes.

(Por otro lado, los circuitos de Muting y Protector son circuitos opcionales que los puedes poner o no, y llevan otros diodos, pero no son en la entrada, por eso supuse que no te refieres a esos tampoco)

Este amplificador yo ya lo armé: puedes ver las fotos aquí:

PCB de stk4231


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 25, 2008)

hai va lo que no consigo es el puente rectificador, y tengo un gran problema que tenog una fuente de +/- 74 v . y voy a tenes que bajrala sino capas que no aguante el stk,  funsionara en 4 homs?  digo aguantara , por la disipacion no tengo problema  porque tengo un disipador bastante grande

algien que me diga como ponerlo en bridge asi lo cuando  aga la placa ya le dejo lo del puente y la resistencia que ahi que ponerle, tengo casi todo menos el peunte , para empesar armarlo 


muchas gracias  por ir respondiendo a mis preguntas


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2008)

De nada.

No necesita que sea puente de diodos, puedes utilizar 4 diodos independientes conectados como se ve en el diagrama, como te digo pueden ser del tipo MR504, 506, etc. Que sean de 3Amperes.

En cuanto a si funciona con 4ohms, el datasheet dice que es recomendable 8ohms, pero podrías hacer la prueba con 4.


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 25, 2008)

dale gracias esos diodos puede ser que los encuntre aca en montevideo, voy a probar total no sal caro aca el stk4231 como para utilizarlo para probar , voy a probarlo en bridge aver si tira los 200w

gracias zaiz


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2008)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> dale gracias esos diodos puede ser que los encuntre aca en montevideo, voy a probar total no sal caro aca el stk4231 como para utilizarlo para probar , voy a probarlo en bridge aver si tira los 200w
> 
> gracias zaiz



Con gusto, tinchovolador.

Si no consigues esos, basta que sean de 400V o 600V y a 3A, con eso cumplen bien.

Esperemos que nos avises cómo funciona en puente.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 25, 2008)

dale ni vien lo termine subo fotos y cuento resultados por ahora muchas gracias


----------



## tecnhowil (Dic 28, 2008)

hola tinchovolador deverias subir las fotos para ver como te quedo por que ya estoy comprando los componentes


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 28, 2008)

dale tengo pensado poner fotos el tema es que como no hace mucho que estoy en la electronica todavia me salen un poco desprolijas las placas jeje .  por ahora tengo poco cuando tenga un poco mas echo subo fotos , pra pero fui a comprar el stk4231 y me dijieron que entro el stk4050 de 200w por poca difrencia de plata , me queria matar ..


saludos


----------



## tecnhowil (Dic 29, 2008)

Lastima que donde vivo el STK4050 no lo hay, por ello decidí por el STK4231, pero encontre el STK 412-170 por $75.000 pesos colombianos, es decir por unos 35 dolares EEUU, no se si es caro o economico, pero apenas pueda lo compro

otra cosa no se si es mejor un amplificador con Transistores de Potencia, o con un buen integrado con un buen STK, el problema es el transformador que no lo consigo por ningun lado, me toco armarlo el problema es que no se   , pero nada pierdo con intentarlo


----------



## tinchovolador (Dic 29, 2008)

es una lastima que no consigas aca en uruguay montevideo el stk4231 esta unos 300 pesos serian 13 dolares y el stk 4050 sale 520 pesos serian 20.50 dolares, 

yo como hace poco que estoy en esto no me animo hacer una transformador, pero tengo un transformador de un equipo sony que es de 74+ 74- y tiene 10 amp entoces de ahi saque la fuente pare este vichito cualquier cosa en la que te pueda ayudar estoy, yfual que el  foro que siempore nos dan una mano sino yo estaria en el horrno jeje


----------



## adrian2008 (Ene 13, 2009)

tecnhowil dijo:
			
		

> Lastima que donde vivo el STK4050 no lo hay, por ello decidí por el STK4231, pero encontre el STK 412-170 por $75.000 pesos colombianos, es decir por unos 35 dolares EEUU, no se si es caro o economico, pero apenas pueda lo compro
> 
> otra cosa no se si es mejor un amplificador con Transistores de Potencia, o con un buen integrado con un buen STK, el problema es el transformador que no lo consigo por ningun lado, me toco armarlo el problema es que no se   , pero nada pierdo con intentarlo




saludos amigo,tecnhowil, veo que tambien estas interesado en armar un amplificador con stk,y que mencionas los stk4231 y 4050 ademas de que mencionas el 412-170 por el cual yo estoy interesado en armar un amplificador con este integrado, e encontrado que el stk 4231 se alimenta con una tension de +50 -50 y creo que es lo mas recomendable para ponerlo a trabajar ya que lo e visto en los amplificador y trabajan con esta tension,lo que si no se es si trabajan a 4ohm,el stk4050 creo que trabaja con una tension de +60 -60 e escuchado que suena bastante fuerte pero como dudoso al conectar 4ohm,y el 412-170 que es por el que yo me la quiero jugar se alimenta con una tension de +80 -80 y en el datashet dice entregar una potencia de 180w rms,cuando arme el pcb te lo envio,por que me parece mas recomendable este stk,ahora tambien busco que alguien me pudiera aconsejar ,ya que dicen que un amplificador que se alimenta con una tension de +50 -50 suena mas que este stk
no entiendo por que,si la tension del stk 412-170 es mas grande que la de este amplificador y si esto e asi auqe sedeve esto.


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 13, 2009)

preguntas , le saque la parte de entrada de la fuente al pcb , y mequedo asi como esta en la imagen.. 

ahora tengo otra fuente partida que tiene un diodo rbv-602 y dos condensadores de 3300uf 80vme servira? bueno espero que me sirva,

la feunte fue sacada de un equipo sony tiene unos cuantos volatajes

me gustaria que me dijieran si esta bien lo que voy hacer


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Ene 14, 2009)

hola a todos he estado buscando la hoja de datos de un stk 490-070  la cual no encuentro en ningún lado si alguien pudiera pasármela se lo agradecería


----------



## dandany (Ene 17, 2009)

che una pregunta este integrado va en los aiwa nsx 999 si alguen tiene idea de cuanta potencia tiene le equipo ese si es ta namable que la diga porque compre parlantes de 6 porque los anteriores hacia ruido feo y los uqe compre ahora los quema por sobre potencia supongo largan humitos y los de 10 que compre ahora largan olor a barniz cuando tan  a medio volumen yo le calculo una potencia de 20 a 30 rsm por canal y se me siguen quemando! por eso quiero saber si algun tecnico del service de aiwa sabe que STK tiene adentro y mediante el datasheet miro que potencia tiene

PD: los anteriores tenian borrado los datos 6ohm nomas desian.
El equipo come 165watts debe ser 80watts en lucecitas pantallas y ecualizadores
asi que masomenos deben andar 20 o 25 por canal.


----------



## tecnhowil (Ene 17, 2009)

dadndany, la potencia de los parlantes no se mide por las pulgadas del mismo, te recomiendo que compres parlantes de potencia.

Otra cosa que pena no poderte ayudar con el STK que trae el aiwa nsx 999


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 17, 2009)

mañana  pongo fotos lo he terminado medio ahiii , ahora tengo otro problema que protector de parlantes le puedo hacer apra este bichito.


aviso lo que le modifiche sonlos 2 condensadores de 10000uf 100v por 6800uf 100v  y anda muy bien lo tenog con +- 54v suena muchisimo esto por eso lo de los portectores contra corto


----------



## tecnhowil (Ene 17, 2009)

tinchovolador, perfecto que subas algunas imagenes del amplificador terminado poco a poco he estado terminando el amplificador, pero el problema me ha sido conseguir la fuente pero hare lo imposible para realizarla


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 17, 2009)

consegila es muy buena etap de potencia suena mucho , hai que meterle un protector de parlantes , voy a ver que tal,   yo la parte de la fuente la saque de un equipo sony que compre en un remate roto , y aprobeche, mañana pongo fotos


----------



## dandany (Ene 18, 2009)

naa eos ya se jajajaja capa me exprese mal que tenia parlantes de 6 que empezaba a rozar la bobina con el cono y compre uno cuando no sabia nadaq de electronica le dije dame unos woofers de 6 y se termino la joda los uqe me habra dado aguantaban 10watts masomenos y el equipo tenia 15 y me los quemo a los dos a los 9 meses y ahora que ya encotre el numero de integrado ya tngo solucionado el tema tiene un stk4121 II gracias saludos...


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 20, 2009)

Aquí van  unas fotos de como me quedó el amplificador y del los parlantes con que lo he probado

Se aceptan sugerencias de que protector de parlantes le puedo poner ,    alguien sabe de como puedo ponerle un led que indique 100 W porque lo tengo con parlantes de 4 Ohm  de 400 W y estoy casi seguro que está tirando  mas de 100 W el amplificador, lo tengo a +-54, y no calienta nada  entibia nada mas, y sin el fan siempre frio.


----------



## tecnhowil (Ene 20, 2009)

tinchovolador, te ha quedado prolijo el amplificador, me da envidia de que hayas publicado las imagenes antes que yo     

Pero antes me toca buscar el transformador de la Fuente ya que no lo he encontrado por ningun lado, ni en chatarrerias.

Pero te felicito tinchovolador por las imagenes y me gustaria que nos mostrara como hiciste el bafle (parlante) es que veo un vacio en la parte inferior


----------



## tinchovolador (Ene 22, 2009)

Estoy esperando que me digan cual protector puede funcionar ya que armé uno pero no tarde en encender y no me protege nada , quiero uno similar al de las potencias compradas con detector de clip y todo si no es mucho pedir

Saben cómo modificar éste esquema para 4 Ohms,  lo tengo casi terminado pero no se de cuanto es el valor de las resistencia de entrada para 4 Ohms


----------



## adrian2008 (Feb 2, 2009)

saludos,veo que sus proyectos son armar amplificador con integrados stk,yo quiero armar uno con un stk412-170,y en base a eso hice el circuito o el pcb,se que la forma en la que lo subire pues es un poco desconciderada por cuanto deveran abrirlo con el programa que lo hice,(proteus 7.2 sp6)y ademas no estan explicados don de van montados los componentes, solo estan los puentes,que estan con unas lineas verdes,lo demas que esta libre es donde van cada uno de los componentes,cuando tenga tiempo subire uno mas entendible con la ubicacion de los componentes,por ahora miren este aver que tal me quedo,y si son capaces de ubicar los componentes pues haganlo.yo ala verdad no tengo el diner para armarlo ahora pero si alguno lo arma,diganme si aguanto los 4ohm,ah tambien sirve para el stk412-240 etc..


----------



## tinchovolador (Feb 24, 2009)

estoy teniendo problema de fuente , midiendola sola me da 54 + y 54 - . pero depues de que pasa por los dos condensadores de entrada me da 23+ y 23 - no entiendo , ovy a tener que subir la carga ) osea mas fuente)   


se agradece comentarios que me puedan ayudar ya que no se por que baj tanto el voltaje


----------



## dack_alex (Ago 14, 2009)

Oigan ya no se dónde buscar, tengo un integrado stk 412-040 ya he buscado en todos los datasheet que salen en el google y mi duda es que en todos dice que puedo usar cualquier pcb de la serie que sea compatible con las salidas pero el problema viene cuando me pongo a buscar ese pcb y esa serie que seria 412-000 nunca sale ningún pcb, solo sale el esquemático y quiero tener el pcb del fabricante para modificarlo a mi antojo.


----------



## SOLOPARAELLAS (Ago 17, 2009)

Buenas tardes he estado viendo los proyectos que han estado montando con STK 4231 ahora bien este integrado es pin compatible con el STK 2028? tengo esa duda debido a que no consigo en la internet el datasheet del STK 2028 y tengo un amp Technics que utiliza el stk2028 y quisiera actualizarlo con el 4231 para aumentar la potencia de salida de antemano gracias por la ayuda que me pudieran prestar.


----------



## betodj (Ene 19, 2010)

vaya un saludo fraternal a los colegas del foro. Tengo un aparato de audio sony mod. HCD-XB44 (partes) del cual le estraje y monte en otro gabinete la etapa de potencia de audio (misma configuracion del datasanyo STK 4231 II). Tal módulo funciona bien, pero necesito mejorar la calidad del sonido mediante un preamplificador-ecualizado en la entrada del modulo.  Por tal motivo si alguien armo su STK con preamplificador o tiene alguna sugerencia de antemano le agradezco compartir su informacion.
Gracias.


----------



## samirianoski (Dic 3, 2010)

hola te comento que cualquer stk se puede hacer britget o puente busca el stk 4211 y fijate en la placa y faltan unos puentes y unas resistencias esos elementos son para hacerlo britget lo que si una de las entradas va a masa y asi se hace el puente H y te tira un poco mas de 200w por el enfriamiento interno de los transistores de salida


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 8, 2011)

lo pongo aca solo por el titulo del tema, la verdad me llamo la atencion la cantidad de stk y potencias de estos que hay. y ademas por el mismo precio se llevan los circuitos de coneccion muy bueno http://www.hqelektronik.hu/pr?srch=STK&sm=2&ls=100&ag=16000
presten atencion que abajo de cada imagen del stk hay un link de pdf donde se descarga el circuito aviso por que yo soy medio lento y me costo darme cuenta


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 8, 2011)

Todo me a parecido bien, con excepcion de la fuente de poder que usas o pretendes usar, yo te recomendaria encarecidamente que usaras un transformador con derivacion al centro, ya que asi aseguras un balance adecuado en los voltajes +/- requeridos, ya que si usas transformadores independientes, puedes tener distorciones importantes ,o Zumbidos (HUMMMS) cuando esta en reposo tu amplificador.

O en su defecto utiliza reguladores de voltaje para cada uno de los transformadores, pero asegurate que entreguen exactamente el mismo voltaje.

Saludos.....


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 8, 2011)

miborbolla dijo:


> Todo me a parecido bien, con excepcion de la fuente de poder que usas o pretendes usar, yo te recomendaria encarecidamente que usaras un transformador con derivacion al centro, ya que asi aseguras un balance adecuado en los voltajes +/- requeridos, ya que si usas transformadores independientes, puedes tener distorciones importantes ,o Zumbidos (HUMMMS) cuando esta en reposo tu amplificador.
> 
> O en su defecto utiliza reguladores de voltaje para cada uno de los transformadores, pero asegurate que entreguen exactamente el mismo voltaje.
> 
> Saludos.....


si los dos trafos 15+15 los pone en serie el secundario y primario en paralelo es lo mismo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Ojo que no es lo mismo un 15+15 en serie con otro estos bobinados sus secundarios estan en contrafase.

Lo mejor en lugar de hacer cosas raras cuando no se sabe es conseguir el transformador adecuado y listo.



electromecanico dijo:


> lo pongo aca solo por el titulo del tema, la verdad me llamo la atencion la cantidad de stk y potencias de estos que hay. y ademas por el mismo precio se llevan los circuitos de coneccion muy bueno http://www.hqelektronik.hu/pr?srch=STK&sm=2&ls=100&ag=16000
> presten atencion que abajo de cada imagen del stk hay un link de pdf donde se descarga el circuito aviso por que yo soy medio lento y me costo darme cuenta



Este es uno de los tantos y muy populares webcites de europa del este, 

Hay otros que no son muy conocidos y bastante dificiles de encontrar pero que tienen información que nadie se imagina.
En rusia tamabién hay muchos sitios increibles, tan increibles como la dificultad para hallarlos y sin contar (aparte de los que son pagos) los que son para grupos cerrados, donde se ingresa por invitación


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 31, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Este es uno de los tantos y muy populares webcites de europa del este,
> 
> Hay otros que no son muy conocidos y bastante dificiles de encontrar pero que tienen información que nadie se imagina.
> En rusia tamabién hay muchos sitios increibles, tan increibles como la dificultad para hallarlos y sin contar (aparte de los que son pagos) los que son para grupos cerrados, donde se ingresa por invitación


es imprecionante la informacion que hay en esa pagina, panda me desis que hay mas paginas de este estilo? deben ser muy completas que trabajo se toma esta gente, la verdad hay que sacarce el sombrero.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Hay paginas con proyectos que nadie se imagina, con sus esquemas su pcb y toda la documentación necesaria, en todos los tópicos de electrónica, si lleva un micro esta el hex para cargarlo, eso si tienen tiendas mucho más completas que las que hay en américa, incluso mucho más completa que muchas del oeste europeo, ya que no solo tienen los componentes también tienen la info, y si no lo tienen te lo consiguen y no te asaltan por ello.


La bibliografia que poseen es muy superior a la que conocemos, el tema es que esta en su idioma, y son mucho más afectos a leer sus jóvenes que los nuestros de alli que estos muchacho siendo joven presenten proyectos que se te caen las medias, para ellos el saber y el estudio es una sola cosa aparte del don natural que poseen, tienen otra mentalidad.

En japón (a modo de ejemplo) habia un hobbysta que queria saber que CI para pre tenia las mejores carácteristicas, hizo algo muy simple compro un CI de c/u de los conocidos y armos un pre con cada uno de ellos, luego los sometio a ensayos uno por uno y publico todo ese trabajo, y ojo que no es el único asi se manejan, cotejan y sacan sus conclusiones en cierne, alli no pasa porque a mi parece o me gusta no señor, si dice es malo o bueno a las pruebas se remiten, evidentemente es otro nivel aún desde el punto de vista del razonamiento

Y si en la web hay un circuito mediocre, se encargan de tormrlo lo arman lo ensayan, y ven la manera de mejorarlo y cuando logran un resultado publican todo el trabajo.

La literatura nipona ya desde la decada del 50 es para sacarse el sombrero, aqui habia una publicación que publicaba, bajo autorización algunos proyectos de una revista que se llamaba Radio Osho ono, o algo asi, muy buenos proyectos, en ningún lado vi cosas tan increible con transistores de germanio


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 31, 2011)

simplemente


----------



## fas0 (Jul 31, 2011)

a mi me gustaria saber cual STK es el mejor, ese que se lleva la medalla.. pregunto esto porque armé un STK4172II y me encantó el sonido y la buena respuesta del mismo.. mucho mas calido que un tda.


----------



## Luigiman (Ago 1, 2011)

Me encantan los STK, pues son módulos bien diseñados, no hay STK malos si son originales. Por desgracia y debido a la popularidad de estos módulos hay una gran piratería de toda procedencia y ya me estoy desencantando.
Hace poco recupere un modulo STK4231, abriéndolo y remplazando las salidas con TIP3055, me funciona medio bien pues ahora se calienta. ¿porque sera?.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Si los tip no son originales estas en las mismas


----------



## Luigiman (Ago 1, 2011)

Asi es Panda.
¿Como puede uno saber cual es el original, sera el precio?


----------



## andreus (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola compañeros tengo un STK496-430 y he estado buscando el datashet de este modulo pero no logro ayarlo, espero me pudan ayudar.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede servir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andreus (Dic 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo , esta muy bien detallado. 

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 22, 2011)

Luigiman dijo:


> Me encantan los STK, pues son módulos bien diseñados, no hay STK malos si son originales. Por desgracia y debido a la popularidad de estos módulos hay una gran piratería de toda procedencia y ya me estoy desencantando.
> Hace poco recupere un modulo STK4231, abriéndolo y remplazando las salidas con TIP3055, me funciona medio bien pues ahora se calienta. ¿porque sera?.



Realmente pandacba esta en lo cierto, se puede reparar pero procura que los nuevos componentes sean de buena calidad y originales en lo posible.


----------



## Mauro555 (Dic 22, 2011)

hola yo quisiera saber que stk puede ser alimentado con una fuente de +-50vcc, ya que tengo esa fuente al pedo, había empezado un ampli (musikman 130w) e hice una de las etapas de potencia pero como no me gusto el sonido lo deje tirado, quisiera inclinarme por algún CI híbrido, espero que me puedan ayudar. 
un saludo a todos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 3, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> hola yo quisiera saber que stk puede ser alimentado con una fuente de +-50vcc, ya que tengo esa fuente al pedo, había empezado un ampli (musikman 130w) e hice una de las etapas de potencia pero como no me gusto el sonido lo deje tirado, quisiera inclinarme por algún CI híbrido, espero que me puedan ayudar.
> un saludo a todos.



Puedes alimentar un STK4048II, y si la corriente te alcanza, algo asi como 10 o 12 amp puedes hacer un equipo estereo.

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro555 (Ene 5, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Puedes alimentar un STK4048II, y si la corriente te alcanza, algo asi como 10 o 12 amp puedes hacer un equipo estereo.
> 
> Saludos.



hola ferchito, gracias por responder, ese STK lo probaste? si es asi como consideras la calidad del sonido segun tus oidos? mi trafo es de 8A (4A por rama)

Saludos.


----------



## CACHIN00 (May 25, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eso se llama puente rectificador, no es un diodo, sino 4 ya interconectados, y en el archivo PDF te dice el valor del mismo, si no tienen el mismo pides un reemplazo de 25A 600V



fogonazo se pueden conectar 2 stk4231ii en btl si tienes algún esquema estare agradecido


----------

